

NSA chief Alexander and the embarrassing PR video - denzil_correa
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzpolitik/nsa-chef-fordert-stopp-der-snowden-veroeffentlichungen-a-930065.html

======
ihsw
The video:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=6Kc5X...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=6Kc5Xvr24Aw)

You can quite clearly tell that this video was made for our congress-critters.
Personally I have some concerns about the US Defense Department doing PR work,
especially since he's throwing the words 'terrorists' and 'IP theft' around
quite a bit.

I would love to hear the General's opinion on the prevalence of parallel
construction and restricting NSA-sourced intelligence to DOD networks, with no
exceptions made for transfer of intelligence to any other agency (especially
the Justice Department).

The General touches on defensive operations and securing our infrastructure,
however he rarely goes over our offensive capabilities and how often they're
used against our adversaries. Furthermore there are the issues of interfering
with security standards processes to intentionally weaken them, harboring
exploits instead of pressuring vendors to fix them, and public oversight over
the spying programs rather than secret oversight.

